# Hilfe bei Stapelverarbeitung (Foto in verschiedenen Farbvarianten speichern)



## fo-to-9999 (14. September 2017)

Hallöchen Forum,

ich habe ein großes Photoshop CS5 Problem!

Ich habe mehrere Aktionen geschrieben für farbe, schwarz/weiss, sefia und cross und möchte
nicht jede Aktion einzeln abspielen sondern 1000 Fotos in einem Arbeitsschritt speichern.

Hier die Theorie:
Ziel: 
- Bilddatei aus Quellordner öffnen ---> 1.Aktion abspielen (z.B. farbe+kontrast u.s.w.) - speichern (dateiname.jpg) im Zielordner
- Bilddatei aus Quellordner öffnen ---> 2. Aktion abspielen (s/w) - umbenennen (dateiname_sw.jpg) und speichern im Zielordner
- Bilddatei aus Quellordner öffnen ---> 3. Aktion abspielen ( sefia ) - umbenennen (dateiname_sep.jpg) und speichern im Zielordner
- Bilddatei aus Quellordner öffnen ---> 4. Aktion abspielen (cross) - umbenennen (dateiname_cro.jpg) und speichern im Zielordner

Die Aktionen sind schon vorhanden. Ich brauche nur ein Script um die Aktionen nacheinander abzuspielen.
Klingt simpel aber ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin ;/

Wer kann helfen oder ein Script schreiben? Soll ja nicht umsonst sein 

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. September 2017)

Hi,
Das musst Du nicht per Script realisieren.
Du könntest auch die Aktionen duplizieren und zu einer zusammenfügen.
Oder du startest eine neue Aktion und führst währenddessen die gewünschten Aktionen aus. Diese werden dann in der neuen mitaufgezeichnet.

Grüße


----------

